# Cast net



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

When I lived in Texas I learned to use a cast net. Is it legal to use a cast net in Utah, e.g. for catching bait fish or non-game fish? Is so, what if a gamefish is caught by accident. Does one simply release it?

Thanks.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

State regulations allow for use of cast nets for non-game fish with a few caveats. See R657-13-14. "Taking Nongame Fish."

https://rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-013.htm#T14

I can't speak to bycatch.


----------

